# 这边是用中文好还是英文好呢？

## hanhun

这个论坛先逛那里呢？指点指点后进可畏者吧，谢谢！

hi i am the new man , i like linux,i like freedem

----------

## EricHsu

欢迎 & Merry Christmas!

请使用中文 (繁简皆可), 如同此帖中网站管理员 ian! 所言, 开设中文版面的目的就是为了方便 gentoo 中文用户在此使用中文进行交流.

Gentoo 论坛里除了国际用户部分几个版面, 其他所有版面使用的都是英文, 如果你的英文好, 则可以到那里去用英文提问或交流  :Wink: 

----------

